# Win a New Cube Hybrid Target



## archerace7

Guess how many arrows with field points we shot into one Cube Hybrid in testing, The closest one will win one free of charge. You have until Oct. 21st at Midnight CST to post your guess. I will post the answer and the winner on the morning of Oct. 22 
Thank all of you on Archery Talk and good luck. 
You are about to be amazed by the most advanced archery target ever designed.


----------



## buckchaser86

6400


----------



## 05_sprcrw

18,971 arrows 

I have a hyper 420 now and it is great but 80lb bow had really done a number on it in less then a year so I need a new target it would be nice if I won.


----------



## Dirt_Guy

7067


----------



## Phoenix1760

21,201


----------



## Bow1

43,001


----------



## chunglee63

10,000


----------



## 76Scout-Dad

23,474


----------



## 05_sprcrw

archerace7 said:


> Guess how many arrows with field points we shot into one Cube Hybrid in testing, The closest one will win one free of charge. You have until Oct. 21st at Midnight CST to post your guess. I will post the answer and the winner on the morning of Oct. 22
> Thank all of you on Archery Talk and good luck.
> You are about to be amazed by the most advanced archery target ever designed.


What are they going to retail for?


----------



## mwalker9

25,001


----------



## ricksmathew

75,000


----------



## archerace7

05_sprcrw said:


> What are they going to retail for?


There are two sizes, they come ready for field point shooting.
The 20 x 20 x 20 size MSRP is 99.95
The 16 x 16 x 20 size MSRP is 64.95

Thanks!


----------



## kwerner2300

30,000


----------



## 05_sprcrw

archerace7 said:


> There are two sizes, they come ready for field point shooting.
> The 20 x 20 x 20 size MSRP is 99.95
> The 16 x 16 x 20 size MSRP is 64.95
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like you definetely have a winner on your hand. I just hope it holds up a tad better then they Hyper420 did for me. I know I shot it a lot but the target fell into a couple pieces and the handle tore off one day walking to the range with it. I love the target and I am going to ducktape it back together. But my 80lb bow just likes to drive arrows through it, it still stops them but the arrows are hanging out the back of the target.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

250,002 arrows


----------



## arrow flinger

8432


----------



## Ken K

10001


----------



## Natural Flight

100,000


----------



## ARthumper

27250


----------



## jcrain2

16,284


----------



## coyote1664

48,189


----------



## LoomisIMX

37,500


----------



## Double S

20,000


----------



## archerace7

05_sprcrw said:


> Sounds like you definetely have a winner on your hand. I just hope it holds up a tad better then they Hyper420 did for me. I know I shot it a lot but the target fell into a couple pieces and the handle tore off one day walking to the range with it. I love the target and I am going to ducktape it back together. But my 80lb bow just likes to drive arrows through it, it still stops them but the arrows are hanging out the back of the target.


That Hyper should not have done that, email me at [email protected] and I will replace/repair the target for you. 
Thanks!


----------



## joelpresmyk8

189,808 arrows


----------



## ParkerBow

50k


----------



## JMaier

ParkerBow said:


> 50k


I'm gonna do it... 50,001..


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976

How about 12,000


----------



## SuphanXP

DId you shoot until you got product failure or just enough to test all the variables? Just for tests I say 2637, for shooting until target failure I say 46,288 arrows!!:zip: :thumbs_up


----------



## trevit

10,000 arrows


----------



## Sisco

61,395


----------



## IrkedCitizen

450,001.


----------



## neo71665

1 million


----------



## BuckWyld

21500


----------



## archerace7

SuphanXP said:


> DId you shoot until you got product failure or just enough to test all the variables? Just for tests I say 2637, for shooting until target failure I say 46,288 arrows!!:zip: :thumbs_up


I would like to reply but then I would be giving hints and it would not be fair to the ones that have already guessed. I will say it was a durability test.


----------



## archerace7

Hey guys,
Due to the amount of interest so early I am going to up it to three targets for the three closest guesses. I would just like to ask the winners to give honest opinions to anyone interested after you have shot it a while.
Thank you all for your support!


----------



## granny

75000


----------



## ParkerBow

Can we guess more than once


----------



## hunter0717

78,281


----------



## archerace7

ParkerBow said:


> Can we guess more than once


Sorry one guess...make it a good one!


----------



## nukekook

31,942


----------



## grinderMatt_PA

12352 shots.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

endless till you have to replace the core!!!


----------



## sweet old bill

30, 245


----------



## wstaylor

82,500


----------



## nekro_letum

13,999


----------



## archerace7

Good Morning Archers and Bowhunters, Thank you all for the replies, I am going to head to Ill. to hunt a few days, I will answer any questions when I return. Good Luck in the woods to you all!


----------



## 150ish

2300 sounds good!


----------



## 150ish

I mean 23,000


----------



## michiganchad

33,469


----------



## GrimReap'r

49990


----------



## the indian

55,555!


----------



## tjozz

472,187


----------



## safe cracker

111,111 sounds good


----------



## MojaveBob

350,127


----------



## chasemdown

92,891 Thanks for the Chance


----------



## M7Archer

Awesome offer and thanks for the opportunity...

Looks like a really fine target. I am going to guess 1.5 million. 1,500,000


----------



## AzDiamondHeat

16500


----------



## wicked1Joe

15,605


----------



## jjcard41

19,182


----------



## jayyohe

I'm guessing 18,921

Hope you shot something in IL


----------



## Dukie

23859, Thanks.


----------



## DaveJ

7489


----------



## recurvist22

175,000


----------



## subconsciously

12,354


----------



## 76_Bronco

12121


----------



## gkmn1221

94170


----------



## Wicked Tin

24,519:shade:


----------



## shaftthrower

10,211


----------



## apache64D

4,009


----------



## cold1984

10,000


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

6759


----------



## camoman73

273,107


----------



## bushmasterar15

75000


----------



## lunkerbuster

404,000


----------



## atm7819

150,000


----------



## bgcntry79

49000


----------



## jdrake19

24,444


----------



## SCameron

300,000


----------



## Washi

25,000


----------



## LadyA

1650


----------



## grapesmuggler27

47,500


----------



## bps3040

12899


----------



## shedhunter*

29,536


----------



## mathews95

49999 thanks.


----------



## ivacic

32,252


----------



## redbone311

19,269


----------



## buckeye_girl

11,001


----------



## jspecracer

20,356


----------



## curvaceous

5,500


----------



## perotehunter

25000


----------



## Hoppy

49,999


----------



## traveler05

32,000 is my guess


----------



## veteran68-69

archerace7 said:


> Guess how many arrows with field points we shot into one Cube Hybrid in testing, The closest one will win one free of charge. You have until Oct. 21st at Midnight CST to post your guess. I will post the answer and the winner on the morning of Oct. 22
> Thank all of you on Archery Talk and good luck.
> You are about to be amazed by the most advanced archery target ever designed.


Hey archerace7 ,good luck


----------



## veteran68-69

archerace7 said:


> Guess how many arrows with field points we shot into one Cube Hybrid in testing, The closest one will win one free of charge. You have until Oct. 21st at Midnight CST to post your guess. I will post the answer and the winner on the morning of Oct. 22
> Thank all of you on Archery Talk and good luck.
> You are about to be amazed by the most advanced archery target ever designed.


Hey archerace7 ,good luck 2690


----------



## bashier

12,000


----------



## monsterbuck780

24,000


----------



## warrbuk

17,679


----------



## DawgBone

35750


----------



## adudeuknow

50,001


----------



## BLUE72CAMARO

43,241


----------



## jason060788

95,000


----------



## Tommy83

76,500


----------



## bobdvm

22500


----------



## bro.betterley

199,000


----------



## KraQr

8888


----------



## <3Venison

66,666!


----------



## archerace7

Hello,
I would like to thank all who participated in this contest. First a little history on how we shot this target. There were four of us shooting this target, and it has been shot on one side since April of this year. The bows used were Mathews Z7, A PSE X Force AXE6, Hoyt cybertech, Bowtech Admiral, and a Bowtech Destroyer 340, plus a 185 pound PSE Crossbow from time to time. We kept track of the arrows as we shot it each day and only shot one side. We did rotate the inner core from time to time, but never had one arrow penetrate beyond half way. 
We reached 40,000 shots and stopped the testing because we knew that this was the best all around target we have ever tested. And we have tested them all. 
The winners are

Bigsho69 40,000

goodoldgus 40,001

lardy125 40,251

Again I thank you all for your guesses, and in the future we will be running some more contests to show our support for the online archery community. 
Good Shooting and Good Luck Hunting this year
Ralph Harris
American Whitetail Inc.


----------



## willculbertson

76,635


----------



## willculbertson

o im late ok lol


----------



## M7Archer

Where can I buy one of these targets at? I checked the website and nada...


----------



## cterbow

84,321


----------



## IrkedCitizen

cterbow said:


> 84,321


The contest is over. It only got brought to the top because someone wanted to know where to buy one.


----------



## nyhunter_74

30100....


----------

